# Caribbean waters



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I had the opportunity of snorkelling in Puerto Rico recently and is the first time I got some good pictures and thats only because I got a good camera I guess


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More..


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Purple sea fan rare ....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

zoapaly said:


> Purple sea fan rare ....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Few more..


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Awesome photos Alex.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

great photos....glad to see you upgraded the camera 



explor3r said:


>


yummy!

how'd he taste? i'd have that guy in a net, then on the grill and then in my belly faster than you could say 'ultra rainbow donut'


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow more pics please


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Where's the speedo selfie?


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice alex! what camera are you using now for you underwater shots?

i'm leaving monday for mexico, can't wait!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> Awesome photos Alex.


Thanks Dave 



Patwa said:


> great photos....glad to see you upgraded the camera
> 
> yummy!
> 
> how'd he taste? i'd have that guy in a net, then on the grill and then in my belly faster than you could say 'ultra rainbow donut'


Lol I don't like seafood I only like to have it in my tanks but once I had fried lobster in ginger and onion and it was delicious!!.... So ...when you have the munchies do you go looking around in your tanks Let say you are predator or aren't we all



zoapaly said:


> Wow more pics please


I have around 200 pics more coming soon!!



fesso clown said:


> Where's the speedo selfie?


Lol wife don't like them



Flexin5 said:


> very nice alex! what camera are you using now for you underwater shots?
> 
> i'm leaving monday for mexico, can't wait!


Im still using the Olympus underwater camera that I recommended to you before.
I love this camera aim and shoot and thats it you got great pics..
Take some pictures from Mexico and please my regards to Speedy Gonzales


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome pics. Love the Atlantic Blue Tang.

Puerto Rico needs to vacuum and more cleanup crews, detritus everywhere.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

damn, i never thought about snorkeling with gloves on...that's a pretty good idea actually.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

actually, I was gonna post about the gloves yesterday but didn't want to shake the boat too much. But heck, I seem to be causing a lot of fuss here and there with some users on this board since I joined anyhow, so here goes 

i'm 100% against wearing *any* sort of gloves on a dive or even when snorkeling. It's just not the way to conserve and protect the reefs out there, especially because people feel they can now touch and interact with the environment and the animals when they should most definitely not be! Alex's photo above where he holds the brittle star is a perfect example...no slight to Alex, I like you, and do appreciate the sweet prices on your coral frags! 

Yes, wearing gloves does give the user the added protection against cuts and scrapes...and god knows, if you're new to diving and can't get your buoyancy right you do need to hold on to the rocks to help stabilize yourself. But the flipside is that some people, with gloves on, feel they have the green light to touch/hold/feel anything out there in the ocean. That is NOT responsible diving or snorkeling!!

My divemaster when I was diving in Flores is one fella who believes 100% in not using gloves, for the same reasons I noted above. However, one Dutch diver on the boat with us disagreed with him and said she didn't want to get cut or scraped ..so he reluctantly obliged. Sure enough, when I dove with her I saw her putting her hand into rocks and touching corals, pushing her hand directly INTO huge anemones, and touching various items. *NOT COOL.* I mentioned that to my DM and he said....some people are just ignorant and selfish like that. I believe him 110%

I'll *never* wear gloves, unless the danger of cuts and scrapes or attacks by fish far outweighs the damage I could possibly do if I mistakenly hold on to a rock or coral for safety.

$0.02


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Espero que todo fue bien. Necesito frag plugs.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> actually, I was gonna post about the gloves yesterday but didn't want to shake the boat too much. But heck, I seem to be causing a lot of fuss here and there with some users on this board since I joined anyhow, so here goes
> 
> i'm 100% against wearing *any* sort of gloves on a dive or even when snorkeling. It's just not the way to conserve and protect the reefs out there, especially because people feel they can now touch and interact with the environment and the animals when they should most definitely not be! Alex's photo above where he holds the brittle star is a perfect example...no slight to Alex, I like you, and do appreciate the sweet prices on your coral frags!
> 
> ...


Well maybe I should started the tread saying I went there to meet my supplier and cherry picking corals. The guy who has the glove is the collector and he was using the gloves exactly for the reason you mention above..Hold on to rocks and safety, sometimes the waves would come and throw you away against the rocks and trust me I did not had gloves I got scraches all over my belly legs etc.
He was so careful with everything I had to say I admire that no many people care about species and treat them with respect as he did.
Padwa is funny how you never miss anything, don't take it negative you know Im open to talk about anything you know this hobby is a constant learning experience.
Well hope that explain the glove situation and please don't let my post become something else..is about sharing the experience and sharing pictures with everyone of the beauty of the sea.... thanks and enjoy it....


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


>


Lol Dave keep eating this will continue.. more pics will come



Flexin5 said:


> damn, i never thought about snorkeling with gloves on...that's a pretty good idea actually.


I never though of it neither but giving the situation like very shallow water or lots of waves I will recommend you to do so for safety only, in any other conditions I see no reason to wear them..



aquatic_expressions said:


> Espero que todo fue bien. Necesito frag plugs.


Todo super mi amigo...Tengo unas cuantas ven cuando quieras


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Lol Dave keep eating this will continue.. more pics will come
> 
> I never though of it neither but giving the situation like very shallow water or lots of waves I will recommend you to do so for safety only, in any other conditions I see no reason to wear them..
> 
> Todo super mi amigo...Tengo unas cuantas ven cuando quieras


I agree brotha. the reason i thought the gloves were a good idea was because the very first time i went snorkeling in st.maartin, i got a little tossed with a big enough wave that i went across a rock and cut my hand when out of instinct i reached out to prevent myself from smashing into it. you know me i'm not a big guy (but a strong swimmer) so it's easy for me to get tossed around in the water.

the other time was in honduras, this guy on a kayak was towing me around the reef, but at one point i slipped off in this really shallow part of the reef, the cup coral was very very sharp, and once again cut my hand.

this stuff was like a forest of razor blades:










now i wouldn't be brave sticking my hands into crevices and nems etc, that's not right; being in this hobby i realize just how many things can sting, bite and prick you and also being a health professional the last thing i would want/need is to be in a mexican hospital with some sort of reaction to a sting from the ocean lol


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

explor3r said:


> Padwa is funny how you never miss anything, don't take it negative you know Im open to talk about anything you know this hobby is a constant learning experience.
> Well hope that explain the glove situation and please don't let my post become something else..is about sharing the experience and sharing pictures with everyone of the beauty of the sea.... thanks and enjoy it....


yeah, i don't miss much  .....eye of the tiger, man.

thanks for posting the photos..please post more!



Flexin5 said:


> now i wouldn't be brave sticking my hands into crevices and nems etc, that's not right; being in this hobby i realize just how many things can sting, bite and prick you and also being a health professional the last thing i would want/need is to be in a mexican hospital with some sort of reaction to a sting from the ocean lol


I hear yuh. Im off to Jamaica in 4 days and i've got my fingers crossed I don't get to see the inside of a hospital coz of whatever I get down to under the water!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

You almost need a full suit of chain mail in Jamaica.









With all the lionfish I saw off the coast of Riviera Maya, nothing compares to Jamaica which apparently is infested with them. They're tucked away upside down in crevices sure enough but even in 4ft of water, walking around is hazardous. Bet they're tasty tho!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nicceee...I heard they're tasty, too

i wonder if there's a spear fishing charter i can check out


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

One more round then


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> damn, i never thought about snorkeling with gloves on...that's a pretty good idea actually.


this is the best idea in the shallow water and also would help to have knife with you. Just in case

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Few new pics...


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

nice pics  

wish I was diving right now....lol


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

really nice photos!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> nice pics
> 
> wish I was diving right now....lol


Thanks man this is the first time I get to snorkel everyday all day long. I feel like a fish, also I seen the biggest puffer fish ever but I did not have my cam



poy said:


> really nice photos!


Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

no girls around  and BTW it is a shame to snorkel alone

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> no girls around  and BTW it is a shame to snorkel alone


Greg who said I was alone.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Greg who said I was alone.....


please contact me when you are back

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

amazing Alex! take me with you next time


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> please contact me when you are back


I will Greg



Flexin5 said:


> amazing Alex! take me with you next time


why not ..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

New pics..


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Simply amazing. Your living the dream!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW Alex, sweet shots, looks like you're having a fantastic time! 
Enjoy!
That crab is scary!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

beautiful pics, Alex!
Hope you're having a nice time and the hurricane steers clear of Puerto Rico.
Love the scribbled file - one of my favorite fish to see when diving. So curious and shy at the same time


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> Simply amazing. Your living the dream!


Thank you Dave I just love it here could not ask for more..Maybe a 700-1000g tank...



fesso clown said:


> WOW Alex, sweet shots, looks like you're having a fantastic time!
> Enjoy!
> That crab is scary!


Dude that was a huge and heavy crab....If you don't eat it the octopus will Going back tomorrow to reality lol..



teemee said:


> beautiful pics, Alex!
> Hope you're having a nice time and the hurricane steers clear of Puerto Rico.
> Love the scribbled file - one of my favorite fish to see when diving. So curious and shy at the same time


Marg thanks when I arrived the first 2 days was just amazing and hot but Im was in the water at least 8 hours a day...then the water level went up, windy which is ok because it helps to cool down. After third day I could not go in the water because the under tide but in the last 2 days is been nice....
Can you see how big that angel is....I tell you huge!!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

More pictures!!
This time the dog had the greatest time


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

love that dog! he's living the life haha

excellent pic of the flamingo tongue!

and this one gives me chills...love those rays of light penetrating the murky water....did a storm recently pass through or is it normally that turbid?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Patwa said:


> love that dog! he's living the life haha
> 
> excellent pic of the flamingo tongue!
> 
> and this one gives me chills...love those rays of light penetrating the murky water....did a storm recently pass through or is it normally that turbid?


Hey bud the day before water was a bit rough but this area is 85 percent of the time calm, also thats how it looks in the early morning before the sun hits straight up, around 12:00noon to 4pm you can see very clear...


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow really nice Alex !
I think that I have met that dog !!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Bullet said:


> Wow really nice Alex !
> I think that I have met that dog !!!


Thanks...Lol yes you did he is very popular


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

That flamingo tongue snail is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

duckhams said:


> That flamingo tongue snail is awesome! Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome I love to share you know me


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Keep the nice pictures coming ... Alex!!


----------

